# 485 dependent visa tracking



## celesty (Mar 17, 2010)

hello frnds

i m in a big mess i have applied 485 dependent from offshores 2 months before through agent. it ws a paper application my agent always tell me about current status and if ny documents required or not.., nyways today whn my hubby called immigration they told me that thr is no such file in thr record placed on behalf of me still my agent says that he have applied.., i am now so much confused.

i saw in some forums and different websites that thr is no way to track a paper application
plz tel me is thr any way of tracking a paper application file. and if so thn how ??
any suggestions or help is apreciated


----------



## smith360 (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't think the dependent visa allows you to work legally on your own. You still need to apply for your own work visa.
If you are to work for your new employer they need to sponsor you for the work visa. You don't have really many other alternatives.


----------

